# לעולמי עד



## rojo1

Hello @ all,

We have seen the hebrew tattoo of victoria beckham and we love the meaning of this tattoo. Unfortunately we can not see the hebrew letters correct. Now we are searching someone who can submit us the right hebrew letters..

We really hope that someone can help us. Maybe you can provide us with template, where the letters are in huge formate?!

THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR HELP!!



Here is the picture:


----------



## amikama

It reads: לעולמי עד (=forever).


----------



## origumi

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1543334


----------



## rojo1

This is really a great forum: I have never had such fast answers to my question - THANKS A LOT!

@ origumi: oh, i haven´t seen it before, that there is another tread with this question...

@amikama: I thought, that the meaning of the tattoo is: "together forever, eternally" or "forever love eternally" is this right?

One additional question the letters inside the post are very small and i can not see the details - maybe someone can send me a hugh formate?

Or maybe someone can tell me which letters are the right ones is it handwriting script?

THANKS A LOT


----------



## rojo1

) Now i have understand it - the first posted picture of the tattoo from victoria beckham is upside down...

Origumi: What´s the right meaning of your translation:


----------



## origumi

ביחד לעולמי עד = together forever and ever. The Hebrew phrase also contains this double "ever".


----------



## OsehAlyah

Here's a link to an online Hebrew  keyboard: http://www.mikledet.com/ and another link on how to  reproduce nikkudot of vowels: http://www.qsm.co.il/Hebrew/wniqud.htm


----------



## amikama

rojo1 said:


> @amikama: I thought, that the meaning of the tattoo is: "together forever, eternally" or "forever love eternally" is this right?


The image of the tattoo shows only the words לעולמי עד which mean "forever and forever". The word ביחד (together) is not shown.


----------



## rojo1

Thanks for all answers. This helps really...

Now i have one last question - the hebrew letters on the picture of victorias wrist - i think this handwriting script - is this right?

I ask this, because the hebrew letters from origumi (THANKS!!) are a little bit different to the picture - please see the black circles on the picture...


----------



## origumi

Not cursive (handwriting), just a different font with more "kabalistic" appearance.

The little dots here and there are "nikkud" - replacement for vowel - usually Hebrew is spelled with almost no vowels.


----------



## rojo1

Hello origumi,

thanks a lot for your help.

) Now i I have a last question: I have taken the original letters from you and i have used the hebrew alphabet from wikipedia.

Have i really used the same letters? Or have i done some mistakes?

Thanks for your answer.

Best Regards


----------



## amikama

They are the same letters, but in different fonts.


----------



## Martinaaa

Dear all, l need the translation in Hebrew of Victoria beckham tattoo which says "together forever eternally" but in the version she has, so with dots. Thank you very much for helping


----------



## Tararam

Bahhhh... 
Sorry, I accidentally deleted my post.

בְּיַחַד לְעוֹלְמֵי עַד


----------



## Martinaaa

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Martinaaa

Thanks, that's very kind of you!does it litterally mean together forever eternally?


----------



## anipo

Together forever and ever. Or, if you like, together forever eternally, which means the same.


----------

